# African Dwarf Frog Mating??



## Melany (Jan 2, 2011)

I think I may have just interupted my African Dwarf Frogs Mating. At first it looked like the little one was attacking the bigger one. The bigger one was upside down and the little one was bear hugging it. So I got a net and scooped them out and put them in a separate bowl. After that I looked up ADF behavior on youtube. And lo and behold, I think they may have been mating...oops. I hope I didn't hurt them. Does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## CoffeeMan (Dec 27, 2009)

Melany said:


> I think I may have just interupted my African Dwarf Frogs Mating. At first it looked like the little one was attacking the bigger one. The bigger one was upside down and the little one was bear hugging it. So I got a net and scooped them out and put them in a separate bowl. After that I looked up ADF behavior on youtube. And lo and behold, I think they may have been mating...oops. I hope I didn't hurt them. Does anyone have experience with this?


I had a similar experience when I was a teenager and my parents came home early...


But in all seriousness, I'm sure they're fine.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

CoffeeMan said:


> I had a similar experience when I was a teenager and my parents came home early...
> 
> But in all seriousness, I'm sure they're fine.


:lol: Oh, CoffeeMan... 

I agree, I think your frogs will be fine. Just don't ever interupt them again!! LOL.


----------



## FishEatOutOfMyHand (Apr 12, 2012)

omg I literally just did the same thing and I thought the same as you did, that one was killing the other so I reached in and split them apart. I hope I didn't discourage them from mating in the future!


----------

